# Decrease boot time



## ashisharya (May 16, 2006)

I found that creating a script to run on shutdown that deletes the temp folder and history shaved 2.5 seconds on my boot time, down do 10.5 secs.

Create a batch file by doing the following:

1) Open notepad and enter the following lines:

RD /S /q "C:\Documents and Settings\"UserName without quotes"\Local Settings\History" 
RD /S /q "C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\History" 
RD /S /q "D:\Temp\" <--"Deletes temp folder, type in the location of your temp folder"

2) Save the fily and then rename is something like deltemp.bat

3) Now click Start, Run and type in gpedit.msc --->Computer Configuration --->Windows Settings --->Scripts and double click on Shutdown --->Click Add and find the batch file you created and press ok to set the script

Source:*www.tweakxp.com/article37029.aspx


----------



## vignesh (May 16, 2006)

Nice info....

Neat.You can also reduce your boot time by diabling unwanted services in gpedit.msc itself.


----------



## phatratt (May 16, 2006)

thanx for the tip,some tweks in the msconfig,themes,gpedit and services can help u'r system boot real fast.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 16, 2006)

but i dont have D:/ drive. what should i do, ignore the last statement?


opting for a no gui boot through msconfig-/NOGUIBOOT also decreases the time significantly.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2006)

Should be in Tutorials section!

@saurabh.sauron
it should be in:

*C:\Documents and Settings\User_name\Local Settings\Temp*
and
*C:\Windows\Temp*

*PS:* assuming C:\ is ur system drive, otherwise change it to ur system drive!


----------



## ashisharya (May 17, 2006)

Decreasing Boot Time 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Session Manager \ Memory Management \ PrefetchParameters]


Under this key there is a setting called EnablePrefetcher, the default setting of which is 3. Increasing
this number to 5 gives the prefetcher system more system resources to prefetch application data for
faster load times. Depending on the number of boot processes you run on your computer, you may get
benefits from settings up to 9. However, I do not have any substantive research data on settings above 5
so I cannot verify the benefits of a higher setting. This setting also may effect the loading times of 
your most frequently launched applications. This setting will not take effect until after you reboot your system.



Boot Optimize : just add this to your registry : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOptimizeFunction] 
"Enable"="Y"

1. Open the Registry Editor. 
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop. Select WaitToKillAppTimeout and set the value to 1000. 
3. Select the HungAppTimeout value and set it to 1000 as well. 
4. Navigate to HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop. Set the WaitToKillAppTimeout and set the value to 1000. Select the 
HungAppTimeout\set value and set it to 1000 as well. 
5. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control. Select the WaitToKillServiceTimeout value and set it to 1000. 
6. Close the Registry Editor.

Sorce:Various


----------



## 47shailesh (May 20, 2006)

if ur using intel based motherboards install "intel application accelerator" then go to RUN-->regedit and search for string enableprefetcher and change key value to 5 here u go with decreased boot time


----------



## ashisharya (May 22, 2006)

apply no backgroung in desktop and no themes. if u can adjust with windows classic theme then u should apply. remove unwanted services and app run on startup. defrag ur registry and thats it......


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 7, 2006)

>To clear your DNS cache in Windows XP, at the command prompt enter:
ipconfig /flushdns

> to defrag ur boot files go to command prompt and type:
defrag c: -b


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 14, 2006)

These Settings will fine tune your systems memory management at least 512MB of ram recommended

go to start\run\regedit -and then to the following key

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management

1.DisablePagingExecutive -double click it and in the decimal put a 1 - this allows XP to keep data in memory now instead of paging sections of ram to harddrive yeilds faster performance.

2.LargeSystemCache- double click it and change the decimal to 1 -this allows XP Kernel to Run in memory improves system performance  a lot.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 19, 2006)

Disable auto detection for empty IDE slots


Another quick trick for a faster boot up is to disable the auto detection that Windows XP uses to determine if there are IDE devices present in any of the IDE slots on the motherboard. More specifically, disable this feature on any empty slots to prevent the operating system wasting time and resources checking them.  

2.Right click on 'my computer' and select 'properties.' Go to the 'hardware' tab and select 'device manager' to open the device management window.

3. Expand 'IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers' and highlight the 'primary IDE channel.' Right click the highlighted entry and select 'properties.' Go to the 'advanced settings' tab.



4.If either IDE slot on the controller is empty, the 'device type' dropdown box will be not grayed out. Set it to 'none' to disable auto detection of IDE devices on that particular slot.

5.Repeat the above steps for the 'secondary IDE controller.'

Note that if you wish to add a new IDE device, you will have to reset the 'device type' setting to 'autodetect' in order for Windows to use the new drive.

Source: tipsandtweaks.blogspot.com


----------

